# mommy rat,13 babies,what do i do,please



## mother ratty (Sep 1, 2009)

i brought my girl from a pet shop about three weeks ago and she was in a cage with about 6 males (not fair to her at all).this morning i got up to 13 babies ;D. i'm a first time mum to baby rats. ??? If anyone could help with some info on looking after them it would be greatly appricated.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There's a ton of info in these threads, start reading. Plus can you just stick to one post at a time on the topic? 4 Posts on the same thing is a bit much, just keep adding questions to the original thread.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have written multiple and i mean multiple full replies to this question. For some reason they dont want to get a sticky on here on this topic. I agree though just start reading.


----------

